# Urgent advice on rooting a galaxy ace



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

What should I flash it with? How do I make sure my apps work properly afterwards? 

I have filled the memory with a blocking app (see nobbin and sobbin) and can't recieve texts.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 27, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I have filled the memory with a blocking app (see nobbin and sobbin) and can't recieve texts.


 
One app won't fill the memory. What else have you got on there?


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> One app won't fill the memory. What else have you got on there?


 
It's the straw that broke the camel's back - it's something I've been putting off for ages.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 27, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> It's the straw that broke the camel's back - it's something I've been putting off for ages.


 
So delete other apps, delete old texts, you don't need to root it right now.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So delete other apps, delete old texts, you don't need to root it right now.


 
I've been doing that for about eight months. It's time.

Has anyone got any useful advice? Like perhaps a good ROM that isn't going to be too much for my shitter of a handset or contain malware?


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2013)

Rooting looks easy: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2161215

ROMs here:
http://www.tekplz.com/top-10-best-custom-roms-for-galaxy-ace-jelly-bean-ics

Can't go wrong with this one:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2199575


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

editor said:


> Rooting looks easy: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2161215
> 
> ROMs here:
> http://www.tekplz.com/top-10-best-custom-roms-for-galaxy-ace-jelly-bean-ics
> ...


 
Thanks, this is the sort of advice I was after.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

editor what happens to my app store apps? Will they just act normally?


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> editor what happens to my app store apps? Will they just act normally?


You're better off deleting everything and starting over - then you can just download them all over again.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

editor said:


> You're better off deleting everything and starting over - then you can just download them all over again.


 
Yes but will the app store still work? I have a few paid for apps bought in sales etc that I want to keep.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 27, 2013)

Rooting doesn't give you any more space.  Seems the wrong solution to me stuff_it


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Yes but will the app store still work? I have a few paid for apps bought in sales etc that I want to keep.


Yes, everything works as normal.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Rooting doesn't give you any more space. Seems the wrong solution to me stuff_it


It can do as you can get rid of bloatware apps that have come preinstalled.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

editor said:


> It can do as you can get rid of bloatware apps that have come preinstalled.


 
This is my main issue. I have a whole fuckton of bloatware that I can't uninstall and never ever use. Youtube on a galaxy ace screen? Shazam? Exchange mail? Really? There's even a 'samsung app store' thing that contains nothing that is compatible with my handset - judging by the time it takes to load up and tell me this it's massive.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 27, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> This is my main issue. I have a whole fuckton of bloatware that I can't uninstall and never ever use. Youtube on a galaxy ace screen? Shazam? Exchange mail? Really? There's even a 'samsung app store' thing that contains nothing that is compatible with my handset - judging by the time it takes to load up and tell me this it's massive.


I don't think you'll be able to uninstall YouTube but the others,  yeah,  fair enough.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I don't think you'll be able to uninstall YouTube but the others, yeah, fair enough.


 


Really?

Here is the awesomely long list of bloatware for an S4 http://droidviews.com/2013/list-of-...ng-galaxy-devices-that-can-be-safely-removed/


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 27, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Really?
> 
> Here is the awesomely long list of bloatware for an S4 http://droidviews.com/2013/list-of-...ng-galaxy-devices-that-can-be-safely-removed/


I stand corrected


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I stand corrected


 
Of course getting it to install is another matter.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

Fuck you error 7 and the horse you rode in on!


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

Right, that seems to have worked.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

Right, have managed to root but can't install a rom, when I tried to go a factory reset the thing just stuck on the opening screen.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 27, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Right, have managed to root but can't install a rom, when I tried to go a factory reset the thing just stuck on the opening screen.


You know you don't have to install a room after rooting?


----------



## Corax (Jun 27, 2013)

"Rooting" lol


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> You know you don't have to install a room after rooting?


 
I couldn't find a power user button. Then it got stuck in a loading loop. 

Anyway it all seems sorted now running on cyanogen 10.1 for shit handsets as editor suggested. The wifi signal is well shit though and I don't have enough data to update everything. The worst moment was when I realised that none of the chargers I have for it would work on my 3310.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Jun 27, 2013)

Have a look at downloading Clean Master from the playstore if you don't already have it. You can delete all your messages at once and free up some extra space by deleting the cache


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

89 Til Infinity said:


> Have a look at downloading Clean Master from the playstore if you don't already have it. You can delete all your messages at once and free up some extra space by deleting the cache


 
You're about several hours too late, and of course I know how to free up space in all the obvious ways. That's how I got away without doing it for so long.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry only just saw it. You didnt need to flash a new rom to remove bloatware though

Have you moved apps to the sd card? Also...consider getting a bigger sd card


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

89 Til Infinity said:


> Sorry only just saw it. You didnt need to flash a new rom to remove bloatware though
> 
> Have you moved apps to the sd card? Also...consider getting a bigger sd card


 
I did to fix the problems caused by my cack handed attempts to root my phone though. 

And yes I have been moving apps to my 32GB SD card all along, or I wouldn't have held out for 20 months.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Jun 27, 2013)

I can imagine in about a years time you'll be walking around with an external hard drive strapped to the back of your phone


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

89 Til Infinity said:


> I can imagine in about a years time you'll be walking around with an external hard drive strapped to the back of your phone


 
In a year's time I will have had an upgrade. It's only a 24 month contract. Though if I get this one running sweet I might just keep the new one in a drawer.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2013)

Right well now that I've partitioned the SD card properly it is also blazing fast and the GPS works better than it used to.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks for this thread. it's prompted me to put a 3rd party ROM on my galaxy ace which is now running much better than it was.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jul 8, 2013)

the rom doesn't have a swipe keyboard but the phone did come with one. anyone know if there is there a way to bring that across from the backup I made?


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 19, 2013)

Mr Smin said:


> the rom doesn't have a swipe keyboard but the phone did come with one. anyone know if there is there a way to bring that across from the backup I made?


 
To be fair swype never seemed to work on my original ROM but the version of cyanogen I installed it does seem to work, or at least something that works the same.

The thing that's bothering me is that I seem to not be able to disable keypad vibrations.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jul 19, 2013)

I saw swype was only 65p in play store so I got a fresh copy. 
for vibrate on this cyanogen version I go to
settings>cyanogenmod settings>input>haptic feedback tweaks


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 19, 2013)

Mr Smin said:
			
		

> I saw swype was only 65p in play store so I got a fresh copy.
> for vibrate on this cyanogen version I go to
> settings>cyanogenmod settings>input>haptic feedback tweaks



Not exactly that tree to get there but similar. You have saved my boyfriend's sanity - no more late night bzzt bzzt. Thanks.


----------

